# Any ideas for a good starter pistol?



## Smooth (Jun 19, 2013)

I am 20 and was born in a city area but close to a shooting range, never considered shooting really because there were other things to do until my dad finally bought a pistol for self defense because this area is slowly going sour haha. House break ins and such... He owns a single action .40 sig sauer and I can shoot it but not very accurately but from about 10 to 15 feet I can keep them grouped pretty well and have no problems with the recoil and power. My problem is I am a jumpy person in general with weak shoulders due to dislocations of both shoulders and big hands, being 6`1 I have long and skinny hands that are not really the strongest either. The shooting range being small fitting maybe 8 shooters I think, even with good ear protection hearing other gunshots always makes me jump a little no matter how hard I try even though its not scary, just makes me jump haha. When it comes to shooting I find myself getting antsy after shooting about 3 clips, shaking hands and pulling the trigger and jerking the gun up. He wants to get something cheaper for target shooting and something that doesn't heat up and jam the gun so quick like a revolver and I just love the look of a revolver so I am fine with it and from what I read they`re easy to clean, cheaper to shoot and just all around reliable starter guns. I am not sure if this law goes for all states but in Virginia you must be 21 to own a pistol in your name so I cant buy one yet which kind of sucks. So any recommendations on a good target shooting pistol that's lower caliber with easy trigger pull preferably double action or either a good target shooting revolver? Again I have only shot this pistol and been to a range twice so far so im sure the jumpiness will go away or lessen the more I go and shoot as my dad says but id just prefer something less stressful and light.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty sure Virginia is just like Michigan... 18 yrs old to own a handgun if purchased from private party but 21 yrs old to purchase from an FFL dealer.

Meaning... your Dad can purchase a handgun then transfer/sell it to you via person to person if your 18 yrs of age. 

Obviously you should double check, but that was the law and is the current law in Michigan. I know it sounds weird and almost like it should be the other way around... but it is what it is.

I would recommend a .22 handgun for you to gain experience in safety and build a solid fundamental base from which to build upon. The whole being jumpy thing will pass when you get more range time... not a big deal.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Ditto to the idea of a .22 handgun. Either a revolver or a semi-auto. 

Chances are, you'll have the .22 long after you are no longer a novice and own many firearms.


----------



## retired_diver (Jun 22, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Ditto to the idea of a .22 handgun. Either a revolver or a semi-auto.
> 
> Chances are, you'll have the .22 long after you are no longer a novice and own many firearms.


I agree also. I have a Ruger 22-45 that is a great shooting pistol. all the controls are like a 1911 so you get to practice being comfortable with them. It has a great single action trigger pull (from the factory) and adjustable sights. The only thing I didn't like about the gun was the black on black sight picture. ie black rear and black front sight with my older eyes it was just to hard to see. So I put on a Hi-Z optical in red for the front sight and love it. Take it every outing and shoot at least 100-150 rounds thru it. It is great to shoot last when my arms/hands/ etc are getting tired from larger calibers.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I agree the ruger 22/45 is a great gun here is the one I set up for my daughter and its a blast to shoot.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Check out the Ruger SR 22.


----------



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

The older Rugers and the older Brownings are classic .22s, but takedown is a trip to Hades. The new Ruger SR22 has solved that problem and every other. It could be the perfect handgun. Check it out. If you prefer a larger handgun, try the Smith and Wesson M&P 22. Also perfect, but somewhat bigger. Both these guns can be loaded with CCI Stingers, for home defense. The Ruger costs around $300. The S&W, around $330.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are leaning towards a .22 revolver, S&W makes some great ones, but they are pricey. 

But then again, they will not only hold their value, but increase in value as the years go by, as long as they are properly maintained.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I recommend these pistols a Ruger Mark 3 .22 LR; Browning Buckmark 22LR; or a Sig Mosquitoe 22. LR to learn how to shoot. From there you can move up to a Glock 19 9mm.


----------

